# car wont accelerate- DESPERATELY need help.



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello all. 
I recieved a 94 Sentra XE, Automatic about 2 months ago as a gift. 
I'm 18 years old, and figured it would be a great first car. As of then i have put in a new: Starter, Fuel Pump, Fuel Filter, NGK Iridium Spark Plugs, new Cap + Rotor, new Bosch Spark Plug wire set, new air filter, new Bosch oxygen sensor. Last week i put in a refurbished Alternator- which may or may not be the problem. 
And earlier today, I bought a new battery.
Now here is where it gets interesting: Tonight i went for a drive, with no purpose, just cruising. Headlights and radio was on. I stopped for coffee.
When i came back to start my car, all was well, but- when accelerating, it started jerking, or really hesitating while i was accelerating. I stopped, and even turned off my headlights. 
Tried accelerating again, and i don't think i got over 10 mph, and again it wouldn't do hardly anything while i was accelerating, when eventually it just cut out and died. I tried starting the car- and it gave me that 'click click click click'- like when the battery is dead.
Had someone jump my car, it started fine, but then when i tried going again it went fine for maybe 100 feet when the same thing happened again. Found a place to park my car, and while it was idling- it just died again. 
Any ideas on what it may be guys? Is it the alternator? distributor?
I really appreciate everyones input and help on this. thanks guys.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Start with getting that battery and alternator professionally tested.
You could always grab a 15$ multimeter at WalMart, set it to 20 VDC and put the electrodes on your battery posts while the car is off. You should read 11.7-12.5 volts.
Then repeat the test with the engine running, you should get over 13 volts.
That will give you an idea of where to start.

Also try cleaning/testing your MAF.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

You are a lifesaver. 
It was a combo of three things- 
1) My battery was dead, as a result of my 
2) Alternator being bad
3) I still have to do my front crankshaft oil seal replacement, so i was really low on oil. 
Thank you so much. And, now i have a multimeter!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you ever buy a refurbished alternator or starter, always have it tested at the store before you leave! I can't tell you how many horror stories you hear about people buying them and then having to take them back next day due to issues. Most of the companies that "refurbish" these parts simply change out the most common cause of failure (diodes in alternators for example), and pay little to no attention to other components, such as the brushes, bearings, and windings. The result: you get an alternator with good diodes, but shot bearings. Always try to buy new if you can help it. I know money is scarce these days, and I myself am prone to buying refurbished parts as you need it right then and there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I try to stick with genuine Nissan reman. parts when possible. Yeah, they cost a bit more, but I can't tell you how many "new" aftermarket rebuilds I've replaced over the years!


----------

